# Prodiamine; When to Apply & How much



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

I know it's a little early for this topic, but since fall is right around the corner I thought I'd ask about pre-emergents.

For warm season lawns, when is the best time to apply prodiamine, and how much do you apply per 1,000 sq/ft? Is it good to apply the pre-emergents in the early spring and mid-summer as well?


----------



## randy (Jun 29, 2018)

I love prodiamine. Last year was my first year using it and I sprayed in early September and late Feb. I am by no means an experienced expert. However, that's all I did and I have been really happy with minimal post-emergent needs. I have had zero problems with crabgrass, but haunted a bit by nutsedge. I should probably get it down before Poa starts popping up, but I am still planning to push it close to September.

My parents lawn was a new Bermuda lawn that I planted in late spring and I finally put prodiamine down last week (Aug), but only because it's never had it before. I plan to get it on the same schedule as my grass.

With many warm season grasses that go dormant in the winter, you have the benefit of spraying round up directly on your lawn with no negative consequences for your permanent turf... So come January when the Prodiamine is wearing off, it's no big deal to treat the weeds that do make it through.


----------



## randy (Jun 29, 2018)

Oh and I throw down Prodiamine WDG at 1 tablespoon / 1k at each application.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I also use prodiamine in September and February. Here is the rates you apply this chemical.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> I also use prodiamine in September and February. Here is the rates you apply this chemical.


This application rate would include grandular as well?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> I know it's a little early for this topic, but since fall is right around the corner I thought I'd ask about pre-emergents.
> 
> For warm season lawns, when is the best time to apply prodiamine, and how much do you apply per 1,000 sq/ft? Is it good to apply the pre-emergents in the early spring and mid-summer as well?


Depending on your part of the country timing can vary. I see you are in rock hill so I'm guessing you are still pretty warm. You want to get it down before soil temps drop below 70 in the fall and before they come up to 55 in the spring. This will catch a lot of weeds (mainly crabgrass) before they germinate. I don't have the link handy but greencastonline has a soil temp monitor that you can use.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I also use prodiamine in September and February. Here is the rates you apply this chemical.
> ...


No, this is only for prodiamine 65 WDG. The Lesco 0-0-7 will he totally different


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

Is it better to use a lower rate and apply more often? For example 3 or 4 times a year vs 2 times a year.
Assuming the same amount applied for the entire year and assuming no overseeding.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

rhanna said:


> Is it better to use a lower rate and apply more often? For example 3 or 4 times a year vs 2 times a year.
> Assuming the same amount applied for the entire year and assuming no overseeding.


Yes to get 12 months coverage, or close to that, you will need to split the high rate in half and apply every six months. I'm no exper,but that's how I understand it.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Some people split it into 4 applications. Hopefully someone who has done that can advise on the pros and cons. You can also split applications between Prodiamine and dithiapyr. Dithiapyr doesn't last as long but has some post emergent qualities. It gives you another option in early summer if you have crabgrass breakthrough. It will kill young crabgrass and give you additional pre-emergent protection. Just be sure you aren't going over the yearly max for either product.


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

Splitting the app up basically means you can refortify your barrier quicker

Here is a calculator you can use

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=186


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I split app, did so at the higher rate. I also used granular ronstar g.

I can say without a doubt, it's a fantastic product. You can see the line in the yard on both sides where the weed pressure is gone from my neighbors.

I'll even add this- while my grass hasn't been fantastic this yr, I have hand pulled probably 5-7 small weeds all year and most were early spring. I haven't mixed up a single Celsius or dismiss app at all this yr.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

I do a split app and put mine down last week. Think February was warming up in Charlotte and started early.


----------

